# A 'phantom' Parsifal from Knappertsbusch



## CLASSICAL LOVE (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi to everyone on this forum.

I'm a passionate collector from many years and I would submit the following question to anyone on this forum that could give me a clarification.
This topic remains a mystery for me after about two months of researches.

Since the real interesting variety of recording and the peculiar repertoire from some of greatest '40 and '50 performers and conductors, I'm engaged in collectioning the complete 'Historic' CD Decca series. Well, from my researches, Decca issued this CDs from catalogue number 425 950-2 (i.e. 'Strauss / Der Rosenkavalier / Kleiber /VPO'), printed in 1990 to catalogue number 440 066-2 (i.e. 'Rachmaninov / The Ampico piano rolls (1919-1933)'), printed in 1994.

From the booklet on my copy of 'Celibidache - Tchaikovsky Fifth Symphony' (cat no. 425 958-2) I read that it was planned the WAGNER'S PARSIFAL (Windgassen / Weber / Modl / London , recorded live at Bayreuther Festspiele in 1951 under the baton of Knappertsbusch. The catalogue number was 425 976-2.

Since the catalogue numbers from 425 968-2 to 425 975-5 was issued on 1990, I deduced that the Parsifal on Historic series could be issued on the same years.
The other information I had was the following:

from the Complete Phil Stuart's Decca Classical 1929-2009 discography (an excellent source of information) (page 1101) I find again (november '90) the code 425 976.2DM4 from the Historic Decca Series.
On the other side, on my Decca compact disc catalogue 90/91 (page 103) I don't find this issue.
In addiction, there is a Teldec Edition (cat. no. 9031-76047-2) labelled as 'Historic' issued in 1992.

Until now, I've never seen a Historic decca copy on the web.
So, in conclusion, if the 'Historic Decca issue' exists, it has had a very short appearance; or, in second instance, unless what stated on the catalogue, it has never been issued.

There'se someone thet could give me an help or some additional info? Thank in advance.
Happy listening.
Mario


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

__





Classical recordings - Search: Knappertsbusch decca parsifal (page 1 of 1) | Presto Music






www.prestomusic.com





this is wat Decca has, another source can be Discogs - Music Database and Marketplace











Hans Knappertsbusch The Opera Edition (19CD) - Eloquence Classics


This Original Jackets collection offers the opportunity to celebrate the art of Hans Knappertsbusch, held in the deepest affection by many of the musicians and singers who worked with him. He was considered by many as High Priest of Bayreuth, and accordingly this edition includes his 1951 and...



www.eloquenceclassics.com




Found this , perhaps it helps a bit , good luck


----------



## CLASSICAL LOVE (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello, Rogerx, and many thanks for your reply.

As far as I know, in addition to the Eloquence edition, the 1951 Bayreuth Parsifal performance is present currently on CD in the following editions:
1. Teldec Edition (cat. no. 9031-76047-2)
2. Naxos (cat. no. 8.110221-24).

Best wishes,
Mario


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

Wagnerdisco.net lists ten labels that have released this 1951 Parsifal on cd.
=> Decca, Naxos, Teldec, Membran, TIM, Zyx, Line, Pristine, TOL, OOA.
https://wagnerdisco.net/apa/parsifal/1950-1959/1951-knappertsbusch-bayreuth/

This site contains reviews of the Naxos & Pristine releases.


----------



## CLASSICAL LOVE (Sep 2, 2020)

Andrew Kenneth said:


> Wagnerdisco.net lists ten labels that have released this 1951 Parsifal on cd.
> => Decca, Naxos, Teldec, Membran, TIM, Zyx, Line, Pristine, TOL, OOA.
> https://wagnerdisco.net/apa/parsifal/1950-1959/1951-knappertsbusch-bayreuth/
> 
> This site contains reviews of the Naxos & Pristine releases.


Hello, Andrew Kenneth, many thanks for your reply.
Your information reinforce my hypotesis: the 'decca historic series' likely was never issued.

This is the extract from the Philips Stuart publication ('Decca Classical, 1929-2009'):










among the compact disc issues is filed the Decca box (DM4) with catalogue no. 425 976-2.

This is an extract from the booklet of my Celibidache's Tchaikovsky (cat. no. 425 958-2) copy:


----------

